# Easy Stone Templates



## Borderland (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello ; Can anyone please advise if Easy Stone Templates are still in business and if so could you please inform me of their current contact address. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cookn (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been trying to reach them for weeks, messages are not answered and emails come back with script - email box is full. Haven't tried the phone number yet but for awhile their site was down. Little frustrating since my macro isn't working. Good luck.


----------



## rosiemattie (Feb 1, 2018)

I don't have Easy Stone Templates. I did a lot of research on this forum about the different rhinestone software/macros and decided to go with The Stone Wizard. After reading about all the problems people were having with the owner of Easy Stone Templates, I didn't want to have to deal with him. 

I can tell you that The Stone Wizard has the best customer service ever. They are available all the time and have a great facebook page where you can ask questions whenever and get lots of help almost immediately. You don't have to wait days to get help. 

I just did a search of Easy Stone Templates in this forum and here are just a few of the remarks about how hard it is to get help from Kevin (??):

*****************************

Hope their product is better than customer service.

I stopped using ES because I was in the middle of a project and my software no longer worked. It took Kevin 5 days to respond to me and another 3 to turn the macro back on.

I researched several macro's, Easy Stone being one of them. I went the the Stone Wizard from The Rhinestone World for a couple simple reasons. First, The Rhinestone World is a REAL business, with employees, a business location and outstanding customer service. Upon researching Easy Stone, I discovered that the owner appears to work out of his home, including making video's with his small children in the background. Seems others who use ES often have issues contacting someone for support. The Rhinestone World staff answers their phone, email and fb messages promptly and does whatever it takes to help. Their product is exceptional just like their service. My personal opinion.

I tried Easy Stone 3, had problems making it work, got no reply to my email, and so I killed it. 

I too tried to install the demo version but could never get it installed. With serval attempts to contact him for help he never replied. For me that was a red flag not to purchase his macro. If he wasn't willing to help out a potential customer I was afraid that once I purchased his product I could not depend on his support when I really needed it the most. I think he has too much on his plate and unfortunately affects the most important part of why a consumer picks a product.....Customer Service.

Well honestly I haven't tried it, but I did a lot of research. I was on a few FB groups with him, he does quite a few rants on how life is so unfair to him and blames everyone but himself. You know I really dont need to hear this kind of stuff from a vendor. I expect professional presence. 

********************************
You might also want to search Kevin Truax (??) where he ranted about another macro and another person who I believes sells rhinestones transfer.

So - good luck in trying to get help from him if you can even get a hold of him.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Borderland said:


> Hello ; Can anyone please advise if Easy Stone Templates are still in business and if so could you please inform me of their current contact address. Thanks in advance.




This is what i found --http://www.easystonetemplates.com/


----------



## Borderland (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. As for the dodgy comments about him I will keep them in mind. The website is correct and appears to be active - I downloaded the demo and it was fine. However the contact details on the website are incorrect. They are all in Arkansas. If you order something the contact address and phone number on the download email are in Iowa. But to complicate things a bit further the phone there is always busy and the address of the shop is again up for sale. 
The EST macro V4 with 100 Rhinestone designs and 20 True Type Rhinestone Fonts all for $ 99 is a real bargain. But it would be really nice to know everything is still active with the business. 
I can relate to a one man business getting on top of someone especially when one is busy working on projects and trying to manage tons of emails alone. 
I wouldn't mind keeping several copies running on different computers if I knew it would take a week or two to sort out a problem just would like to know there will be someone there eventually.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure if this is allowed or not .I dont do what you do ,but will this help you out at all for another place to get things? . I could be way off, just trying to help.. 
The Rhinestone World


----------



## mrtimothy (Mar 5, 2014)

I got a bunch of private messages complaining about Easy Stones. They don't want to post here for fear of him retaliating. They complained they can't get a hold of him, doesn't answer emails and when he does, he's rather rude. Since he controls the macro, he can "make it stop" anytime he wants. Not sure how that works but just what I've been told. All messages mentioned the terrible customer service.

Checked out the site and someone mentioned v4 was $99. It shows $199 or $149 for an upgrade so don't know if he changed the price recently.

2 others said their v.3 stopped working and he blames it on Windows updates. Both said they didn't do any updates but can't get it to work and he won't help fix the problem.

Just want people to be aware of the poor customer service. I don't have Easy Stone and thank goodness I don't have to deal with this. 

If you want good customer service and a great rhinestone transfer, I would suggest the Design Wizard from TheRhinestoneWorld.com


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

If you want a low cost solution for basic rhinestone designing, you can check out this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-sCayLNcGI


----------

